# Ferret Nation setup and the girls are finally together! *pic heavy*



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Boxxy and Keira are doing wonderfully and are enjoying their new home, together!  


I just recently added a red wall basket that Boxxy seems to be enjoying very much...
































Boxy in her wheel







Keira enjoying the cube hammock































Their cage when I had JUST finished setting it all up. A bit bare but I plan on making cage liners and more hammocks soon!! 







top level 







bottom level


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Here is a video too! This was right after I put the basket in there. lol


----------



## christinelovesyou (Jan 7, 2012)

Cute pictures! I love the setup of your FN. As a first time rat-owner, I just bought the best cage I saw on Amazon, but now seeing everyone's cute pictures of their FNs I wish I would've bought one instead!
Also, I love your basket .


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you! 

I was lucky enough to get this Double FN off craigslist for only $50! maybe spent $10 on gas to go pick it up. I can't believe my luck with that one. When I got it home (in pieces) I swore something would have been missing...rusty bolts had to be replaced, the old model shelves had a few cracks and chips but I ended up just replacing those with the new model shelves for an additional $20, but other than that its great! I've spent around $100 total on this cage. I'm hoping to sell my old rat cages to get some of that money back! 

yes they are both loving that basket. I found it at Goodwill for $1, haha. I'm keeping a eye on them with that one, I'm not sure what kind of paint that is on there and don't want them eating any of it...so far their only interest with it is sleeping. lol


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I do love the basket! I had planned on getting somethin similar for my girls last time i was in town, but never made it to goodwill.


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

You did a really awesome job meshing. Would you like to come remesh mine for me?


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

That's a really good buy on the cage.
There is a cheaper-than-new FN floating around on my local Craigslist. I don't know if I want to mesh it. The bars on the CN are really attractive for climbing.. but I can see from your video that they have no issues climbing on the mesh. n____n


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Meshing wasn't too bad...feels like 200 zip-ties later haha and I suppose it would have been easier if it was done WITHOUT ratties currently residing in the thing trying to inspect everything your doing.  

*Lioness* - My girl Boxxy had no problem scaling the FN bars before I covered it. I couldn't test that with Keira, she's the reason I had to cover the thing to begin with haha.


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

You've inspired me to remesh my FN.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I used two 10ft rolls of 1/2inch mesh and ended up with a little left over. But yeah I'm very happy with how it turned out. My boyfriend on the other hand doesn't care for it, he says he cant wait until Keira is big enough to take it all off. >.< When the day comes...HE can do it lol


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

Meh. It's on. I wouldn't bother taking it off.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha yeah that's how I'm feeling. He just prefers the look of the original bars I guess. This is my first ever set of females and Boxxy is about a quarter the size of my previous males and still young, I have no clue how much bigger she will get. The 1" bar spacing wasn't too wide for her. No clue how big Keira will get...I got her from petco so I have no family references too look back on. I want to start keeping track of their weights.

The biggest boy I've ever had was 3.5lbs. O.O and what a big squishy love was he. I miss my Bob. lol


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

The thought of mesh was too intimidating for my deep-seatedly lazy bones, that's why I decided on the CN. 
I like the look of the FN better because it has less bars in the way, but I'm kinda glad I got lazy b/c I ended up getting two teeny girlies (almost fully grown but still tiny  ) And they would easily slip out of the FN's bars.

I don't think my mesh job would have turned out well at all anyway, my hands were meant for surgery (pre-vet major, whoo) and they are pretty much usless for everything else.

PS: I love the red basket, where did you get it?


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

It wasn't too bad. I did the bottom level one day and finished it off the next. 

The red basket was a Goodwill find. I think I'm addicted to the place. lol I guess there are worse things to be addicted to though I guess.


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

I've got full grown girls and they're both too small for FN bars.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

your cage looks awesome. I love that basket too! 
What very pretty lucky girls you have!


----------

